# Game Thread: 76ers Vs Orlando Magic (Feb. 12)



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*February 12th, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)

Orlando Magic (26-23) Vs Philadelphia 76ers (24-26)

@Wachovia Center, Philadelphia, PA*
Aired on:







and









*Projected Starting Lineups:*


 ]

*Season Series:* Magic lead series 2-1.

*Storyline:* PHILADELPHIA (Ticker) -- Desperate for a road win, the Orlando Magic travel to Philadelphia on Saturday to face the 76ers in their final road game before the All-Star break.

Orlando's strong start has been slowed of late, largely due to 13 losses in its last 16 road games, including three straight and five of six.

The Magic are 8-9 overall since trading Cuttino Mobley to the Sacramento Kings in January. They had to fend off the lowly Atlanta Hawks at home Thursday before snapping a three-game losing streak with a 101-96 win.

Steve Francis scored 11 of his 28 points in the fourth quarter and Hedo Turkoglu added 24 for Orlando, which nearly squandered a 20-point lead.

The 76ers come into Saturday's action on a winning note after posting a 106-91 victory in Toronto on Friday.

Allen Iverson scored 30 points and Kenny Thomas added 23 on 10-of-13 shooting as Philadelphia rolled in the second half.

Thomas hurt his back late and is questionable for Saturday's game.

Despite 38 points by Iverson, the Magic posted a 115-111 victory over the 76ers on January 22. Turkoglu scored 22 points as Orlando survived without Grant Hill, who was out with a bruised wrist. 

LINK


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Dalembert is the key to this game.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SixersFan</b>!
> Dalembert is the key to this game.


Indeed, if he can stay out of foul trouble early we'll be able to pull this out in the end. In our two losses to Orlando (both winnable games) we just got ripped apart on the boards.

This is a must win game right here, I think every game is almost a must win this month. Not only would this win get us closer to .500, it's against someone who's right above us in the playoff chase.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> Indeed, if he can stay out of foul trouble early we'll be able to pull this out in the end. In our two losses to Orlando (both winnable games) we just got ripped apart on the boards.
> ...


Yeah, definitely. Sammy needs to be given 30+ minutes tonight so he can grab boards. If OB plays him the usual 15-20 minutes, we're going to lose.


and I don't ever want to see Corliss on Howard!:laugh:


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

We're running away with this one at the half with an 18 point lead...AI doing his thing with 29 in the first half !


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Max Payne</b>!
> We're running away with this one at the half with an 18 point lead...AI doing his thing with 29 in the first half !


If they stay focused, which has been a problem.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

What's with all the offensive fouls ? They're clawing back big time.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

And as I say that, Iverson goes out and Orlando makes a run


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

AI hits a three to end the third quarter and that's 40 points ! Wow what a game ! What a player !


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Yeah, still want to trade him, Philly?

And Orlando gets within ten again.

And Iverson's beating them by himself right now.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Will he get 60?


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

AI....AI....AI...why are you so damn good ? 60 points...imagine if someone told you on draft night back in 1996 that Allen Iverson would be the best pure scorer of his era ? Hell I would have laughed in his face ! Yet it looks like everyone who did laugh that off his busy getting their feet out of their mouths...hell the best part is he was playing injured !


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sliccat</b>!
> Will he get 60?


Why of course he will. How could you doubt him.


----------



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

iverson 4 MVP biatch


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

That was one of the most amazing one man individual performance by AI. Evident by when Philly took him out of the game and Magic made a run. Ives comes back and Philly makes a run.

We are 5-1 this season when AI scores > 40. This man is amazing, if only Philly had a better record, he will be this years MVP.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

He's capable of hitting for 70 easily, especilly with this current squad.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

60!!! I can't believe I missed this game. I was too lazy to wake up at 8 to catch it and now i deeply regret it. Iverson's greatest performance and I didn't even get to see it. I guess I might catch a replay, but it's nothing compared to watching it live.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sliccat</b>!
> Yeah, still want to trade him, Philly?


How long ago, did I take that back? At the time we were slumping bad, and nothing was looking bright and AI wasn't playing as good as he was then. I have no problem admitting I was wrong, and I was.

This game was well in hand until two things happened, the Refs started calling so - so charges, where Pat Garrity was falling back before contact, and Willie Green was letting Jameer Nelson do whatever he wanted. It was so bad O'Brien had to yank Willie and put AI back in before the end of the third quarter.

What concerned me about this game was the production of our other guards, Iguodala, McKie and Green were a combined 1-11 from the field, both Iggy and McKie only attempted 2 shots. Green threw up 7 shots in 11 minutes and Iggy and McKie only threw up 2 in over 20 minutes. I'm fine with unselfish play, but not when they have open shots their for the taking, like McKie did with a corner three that he passed up.

Iverson throwing up 60 points is one of the best individual performances I've seen in my life. Not only did he shoot a high percentage, he was getting to the free throw line at will.

Not only Iverson in this game, but Williamson and Jackson put in respectable performances both getting double doubles. Of course when we had the 23 point lead when AI went to the bench, both players tried doing things they weren't capable of (like Big Jack doing a no look bounce pass) creating some turnovers.

The big question I have is, why did the Magic sit Grant Hill and Doug Christie? Christie was doing a better defensive job on Iverson than Nelson was, and Grant Hill was doing a pretty good job offensively. It was like both guys just dissapeared for the rest of the game.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

i was watching and taping the game at the same time because i want all sixers game i see in tape i will only see 6 games this season of sixers so i have to make that thing and i have the lucky to watch it , fantastic ,but like PP says if we see the others players like iggy(offensive fouls when he can make a assist,rookie) ,green(really bad),mckie as always its bad tomorrow we have a game against one team that if we want to make the playoffs we have to win it and i wish first the win and then iverson can make a litle more then that bad thing he make last night,lol.

iveron FOR MVP and sixers for division titlte


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Inspired by the 60 he dropped on my boys, I created a new SM avatar featuring AI. Up for use for anyone who wants to. Check the link in the sig.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

After watching the replay, I wasn't especially impressed with Iverson's shooting. I was most impressed with his penetration, he seemed to go where ever he damn well wanted. Nobody on the Orlando roster had a chance stopping him from getting in.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> After watching the replay, I wasn't especially impressed with Iverson's shooting. I was most impressed with his penetration, he seemed to go where ever he damn well wanted. Nobody on the Orlando roster had a chance stopping him from getting in.


What's crazy about his peformance was that he missed like three or four easy layups early in the game. His jumper was falling but like you said, he didn't need to go to it as often. 

Jameer Nelson is probably the worst matchup I've seen on Iverson this side of Mugsy Bogues.


----------

